
Never make classes final - yegor256a
https://pragmaticobjects.com/chapters/002_never_make_class_final.html
======
DarkWiiPlayer
Articles that don't care to clearly mention what language they're about are
annoying.

~~~
yegor256a
I believe it's Java, isn't it?

